# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص انسان در تصویر

## sadeghbakhshi

سلام
من برای کاراموزی پردازش تصویر OCR با تمپلیت مچینگ انجام دادم 
حالا برای پروژه ی کارشناسی چندتا پیشنهاد از استادم دارم که یکیشون 
شمارش افراد حاظر در یک اتاق هست که من دوست دارم این پروژه رو انجام بدم
ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم 
یعنی چطوری به سیستم بفهمونم که انسان چی هست 
تو پردازش عکس یا ویدئو فرقی بحالم نداره چون میتونم شرایط رو جوری ایجاد کنم که
بجای فیلم عکس بگیرم یا برعکس
میشه یه راهنمایی بدید؟
باتشکر

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز سلام
در تالار برنامه نویسی با دلفی یک پروژه هست که رنگ پوست انسان رو تشخیص میده که با استفاده از اون میتونی تعداد نفراتی که در اتاق هستند رو بشماری.

موفق باشی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamid-nic

معمولا برای پردازش تصویر از opencv استفاده می کنند .

----------


## eghbali.f

> سلام
> من برای کاراموزی پردازش تصویر OCR با تمپلیت مچینگ انجام دادم 
> حالا برای پروژه ی کارشناسی چندتا پیشنهاد از استادم دارم که یکیشون 
> شمارش افراد حاظر در یک اتاق هست که من دوست دارم این پروژه رو انجام بدم
> ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم 
> یعنی چطوری به سیستم بفهمونم که انسان چی هست 
> تو پردازش عکس یا ویدئو فرقی بحالم نداره چون میتونم شرایط رو جوری ایجاد کنم که
> بجای فیلم عکس بگیرم یا برعکس
> میشه یه راهنمایی بدید؟
> باتشکر



سلام ببخشید من دارم روی تمپلیت مچینگ کار میکنم ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------

